# Virus removed, now no internet connection



## alrightythen (Feb 16, 2010)

General info: Desktop is not connecting to the internet at all. We have Windows Vista on desktop. Desktop is connected to modem and modem is connected to wireless router. I have tried unplugging everything and rebooting and still nothing works. Wireless router will power up but then shuts down completely. Laptop will work when connected directly to modem, but desktop will not work at all, even when directly connected to modem.

Background: Over the weekend, we had a security tool virus infect our desktop which I was able to remove. Our desktop/internet worked fine for about 2 days.

Now, when I try to get online it says that no internet connection that can be located.

I had the modem checked and the connection between the modem and the computer has been lost. Tried rebooting everything and it didn't work. The laptop works if I reroute the modem directly to the laptop from the wireless router. But internet connection to the desktop doesn't work no matter how I route the connections. 

Any ideas what's going on or what to do to try to fix it?


----------



## alrightythen (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, and also the wireless router for the laptop won't work, or at least there are no lights on it at all. When I unplug it and plug it back, the lights come on, flash for a few seconds and then all go out. Do I just need to get a new router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

For the internet connectivity issue, try these commands. Open up a command prompt. Click on Start and type cmd press enter.
To Reset WINSOCK, type this : netsh winsock reset catalog then press enter.
To Reset TCP/IP type this: netsh int ip reset reset.log then press enter.
REBOOT the computer after.

For the Router issue, what is the exact Make and Model? We can try a RESET.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's do the proper stack repair for Vista. :smile:


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

